# New Years Eve Seafood.



## bbally (Dec 31, 2010)

Since my daughter was home having finished he Masters of Science at Colorado School of Mines I figured we would make her happy with a little seafood feeding.  I will let the pictures do the talking.












































Thanks for looking at the stuff.  It was fun to broil the tails up.  Oysters were excellent.  The rest of the seafood was very good too... but those oysters were great.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yummy, yummy, yummy!

Congrats to your daughter on her Masters diploma.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 31, 2010)

Man that looks good.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 31, 2010)

Now that's what I call a home run plate. Congratulations on your daughter finishing her Masters degree. What a great gift to celebrate with her!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 31, 2010)

congrats to your girl and to a great meal..............


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats to you & your daughter Bob!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking seafoods---Must be some great beaches in Colorado!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bassman (Jan 1, 2011)

Good looking tray of seafood, Bob.


----------



## hhookk (Jan 5, 2011)

First, congrats to your daughter. Thta's quite an accomplishment.

Second, HOLY DELICIOUS BATMAN !!!That looks awesome. Just the kind of thing I LOVE. One bazillion points to you.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats to your daughter on her accomplishments!  Not to mention what a great looking spread (drool for real)!!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 5, 2011)

Now thats a meal fit for a king....or a queen!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on your girl and nice looking plate.


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to you and your Daughter, great accomplishment! The seafood spread looks awesome.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh man yum yum. I would love to dig into a plate of that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to your daughter on her degree and that seafood feast looked awesome and I live close enough to small the ocean oh yea and hear it too. Now I hope that those were some Gulf oysters too. They are some of the best that you can get.


----------



## eman (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to the daughter on the masters .

 Nice lookin spread of seafood too.

 only one problem i can see w/ it, That's enough for me but what would everyone else eat?


----------

